

Ask HN: Do you care about web security? - passfree

My opinion is that web security is at the bottom of the priority list, especially for startups. I just want to get your opinion how important web security is for you and the companies your build&#x2F;work for.
======
bing_dai
It really depends on the type of startups you are talking about... security is
obviously more important for companies involving financial transactions (say,
all the bitcoin-related companies) than others.

